# Hetakoi



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 21, 2010)

*Hetakoi*​
Genres: Adult, Comedy, Drama, Ecchi, Romance, Seinen

For his 20th birthday, Shizuka Komai chooses to go to a hot springs resort. To his surprise, he ends up seeing a woman - drunk and spread-eagled in the same hot spring. He enters college, and his sempai from high school ropes him to join the female-dominated Tabisen club (for the sake of hooking-up with girls). To his surprise, Ruka Shinohara, the naked girl he saw in the hot springs, is also a club member!

---
I don't usually start out manga threads, but I'm quite surprised I haven't seen any thread for this title. In case there already exists a thread for Hetakoi, please merge this one. Thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2010)

I was surprised there wasn't a thread for this series either. Grandpa is one of those protagonist that lacks confidence but he has his good points.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 21, 2010)

Ah, a sweet romance like this was just what I needed. Thanks.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 21, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> I was surprised there wasn't a thread for this series either. Grandpa is one of those protagonist that lacks confidence but he has his good points.


Grandpa is refreshing male lead. Despite admitting at first that he was just lusting over Ruka, he eventually becomes honest with himself and realize that he really does like her. He is kind to everyone, including Obscene Dick. Heck, he even saved him from having sex with a minor. 

The best part that he did was during the school festival. I think that was the turning point when Ruka did realize that Grandpa isn't playing around. He is dead serious. Now, I'm really curious on what happens in the winter job he and Ruka is taking. I bet the senior who's with them is going to play some tricks to get the two together.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm glad that Ruka didn't shy away once she knew his feelings for her and took the initiative to invite him to work with her at the Resort.

But I'm still wondering just when will the ex-boyfriend will show up. He's bound to come back sooner or later.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh yes, he definitely will. I have a feeling that the ex-boyfriend will show up just as Grandpa and Ruka are really getting closer.


----------



## p0l3r (Nov 24, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> I was surprised there wasn't a thread for this series either. Grandpa is one of those protagonist that lacks confidence but he has his good points.



It could be the fact for some reason mangaupdates showing no releases out yet so no one has read it yet. Just my guess. =/


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, to be honest, it was only last October when I saw scans of it around, so I'm under the impression that since 2007, the manga has been raw.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 1, 2010)

Niiiiiicceeee. Sure took them quite a while just to give us a full volume's worth.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2010)

Finished the arc


*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved this arc even though I knew Kurumi wouldn't be a real threat to the relationship mostly because of her personality and the fact that Grandpa is pretty dense. Although we got to see Ruka and Granpa share a kiss, so that was a bonus (albeit while he was drunk).

I can't wait until the latest arc get started. That new girl Nagisa will hopefully be interesting since she was the one who turned down both Grandpa and his younger brother. Looking forward to the class reunion


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 3_ 




I think the only idea of this arc was for Ruka to realize her feelings more for Grandpa. I liked the part where she was jealous and regrets when she gave Kurumi the go-signal. It was nice that the two, despite being drunk, had a very interesting talk and kiss. It was like Ruka taking another step from at least admitting her feelings and to at least let go from the past, although I still doubt that she will until that guy shows up.

I'd like to point that scene where Grandpa did not know that Ruka was also taking a bath in the same hot springs and she gets a peek on his family jewels. Kinda like getting a sort of revenge when Grandpa gets to peek on her in another hot spring. Too bad Grandpa wasn't drunk or anything. I loved that scene too, since it was a very mature and manly move he did on Ruka by carrying her out of the hot springs amidst the teasing of the guest couple. On any other title, the male lead would have panicked and a lot of perverted hijinks would have happened. I was thankful it did not happen here.

Kurumi wasn't really a threat, I can see it miles away, although I cannot blame Grandpa for being such a nice guy and slowly have girls wooing over him as if this was a harem (or was it to begin with? ). Grandpa has his eyes on the ball - he really is aiming for Ruka.

As for Nagisa coming into the picture, wouldn't it be nice if she turned out to be prettier than her middle school photo. If there's a threat to Grandpa and Ruka's relationship, Nagisa could be it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Nagisa will be much prettier than her old photo. The series wouldn't be interesting if that wasn't the case. 


I also like how Grandpa explained why he got both girls the same piece of jewelry. He ended up turning a tricky situation into a reputation boost for himself. After all, don't girls often get matching trinkets as a sign of friendship?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 1, 2010)

To me, his reason for the jewelry did not matter. He's just a nice guy. I just love the fact that he was oblivious to girls getting the same gift from the guy they like. 

I'm actually trying to find raws just to see how Nagisa looks like.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 1, 2010)

I used to think reading raws was idiotic*, but then I was introduced to people who read spoilers, which is at least twice as stupid.

Anyway, I enjoyed the new volume. I find it interesting that Ruka's lingering attachment is not to an actual boyfriend, which is how these stories normally go, but to something she imagined. It makes her real relationship with Grandpa seem sweeter, somehow.

*Obviously excepting people who can actually understand them.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 2, 2010)

Read the manga but didn't think it was popular enough to introduce . Looks like it's good.

Now that's a dense guy. He's pretty cool .


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually, this is one manga series that has a boring/typical premise, yet a very interesting read. I really don't expect it to be a popular title, heck I was only introduced to this by someone else.



			
				Wrath said:
			
		

> I used to think reading raws was idiotic*, but then I was introduced to people who read spoilers, which is at least twice as stupid.


People who do this just wants their e-penis to be bigger than everyone else's. 

And that they can easily piss people off just by spoiling others who don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 4, 2010)

Chapters 19-20 are out on Mangafox and


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ruka's ex is back in the picture and is living with Grandpa. Also Nagisa's pretty hot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Nagisa seems to be in a somewhat open relationship with her current boyfriend which can complicate matters. Speaking of complicated, Takeki staying with Grandpa ensures the ultimate cock block. I see some bumpy roads ahead when you throw in Nagisa into the mix.

And just when Ruka was on the verge of confessing


----------



## Lupin (Dec 5, 2010)

Argh. But the new girl looks interesting though. I like her attitude. The ex coming back will make things more complicated . Hope there isn't too much drama.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 5, 2010)

For Chapters 19-20, Nachi stole the show. 

Wow, both ex's are in the picture. Nagisa (who looks hot already even without glasses, though I still want her to wear one) does not sound like a threat for the meantime, but I have a feeling that she'll eventually make a move despite having a boyfriend of her own, hinting that she is probably unhappy with him.

Tsuchiya, on the other hand, is a threat, period. I expect shit hitting the fan when he and Ruka meet again.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 14, 2010)

Shimazu is a great character. I'm a sucker for the kind of girls who gives love advice.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 14, 2010)

*points up*

Nagisa is definitely a nice character. As with these kinds of characters, we'll never know when she'll have the same experience as Ruka, with Grandpa. Especially when she has a cheating boyfriend.

And this.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Holy shit did he just say that? 

Totally the opposite of Grandpa.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 14, 2010)

Somethings gonna go down real soon, I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 14, 2010)

Ever since the ex's started showing up, I already had the feeling.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah exes are never a good thing to have around.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 14, 2010)

I've read a handful of titles in the same genre as Hetakoi and it feels like a cliche sometimes - the ex-BF/GF's of doom.

Although in this one, the appearance of Tsuchiya and Nagisa don't bother me much, despite having some shit probably hitting the fan, but they had to appear eventually and I'm curious to see how they will affect Grandpa and Ruka's relationship.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2010)

Grandpa virtually shot himself in the foot when he reprimanded Takeki concerning how things went down with Ruka in the past. 

As for Shimazu, she was in serious denial, if she was living with her boyfriend and had an inkling he was messing around on her. I guess it's hard to separate from someone you invested so much time and effort into.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 25, 2010)

Boy do I hate being right :/


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh god Grandpa, you didn't-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2010)

I lay some of the blame on Grandpa who pretty much gave up without finding out what actually happened. I'm tired of these misunderstandings used in these romance series.

Now, it opens the door Takeki to work himself back into the equation.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah. this "misunderstanding" thing, I've seen it a lot of times that I can't help but  when Grandpa just self-destructed.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 28, 2010)

I liked Shimazu better.She was his first. He was the one who had his eyes on her for three years after all. It's kind of a waste in a way. She's pretty nice too. But all my money is on Ruka who wins.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 28, 2010)

She isn't bad for Grandpa to be with, it's just that the circumstances that led the two to be with each other - looking for comfort in each other after what happened with their respective partners, a rebound. Sometimes, such situations do not work.

Actually, I do not mind Nagisa and Grandpa hooking up (which works, if anything, considering the one-shot Katakoi), but considering the huge buildup with Ruka and Grandpa, and as with most romance manga I've read, I still find myself rooting for those two.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 11, 2011)

And Grandpa's confusion starts.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 11, 2011)

Ahh romance confusion, it's so overused these days almost not a romance if it doesn't have it but TBF the kiss was pretty damning whichever way you look at it. I mean she could of at least slapped him or something, and she did string him a long for a very long time. I honestly don't blame him for giving up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2011)

Grandpa and Shimazu are essentially in a rebound phase. Shimazu is probably has the more reasonable outlook on their relationship, but for some reason I can see someone eventually getting hurt.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 11, 2011)

Grandpa and Nagisa are not just in rebound phase, but also in denial phase (especially Grandpa). They are basically setting up to hurt each other.

Ruka is nearing rebound phase, but it would be nice if she doesn't give in to Tsucchi.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 12, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Grandpa and Nagisa are not just in rebound phase, but also in denial phase (especially Grandpa). They are basically setting up to hurt each other.
> 
> Ruka is nearing rebound phase, but it would be nice if she doesn't give in to Tsucchi.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Spoilers say Ruka gets close but not quite and also imply that Shizuma will do what Grandpa did for her, e.g let him go after Ruka but if it doesn't work out she'll be there for him. Doesn't really sound like either got hurt. The only that could have potentially gotten hurt was Shizuma but she doesn't seem to under any misconceptions about the relationship.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 17, 2011)

Ugh, chapters like those are so depressing.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Just started to read the manga and I have to say Gramps..I want to choke him sometimes


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2011)

Grandpa was just now reading those texts? 

I find it very interesting that we get two new chapters of Hetakoi and 4 new chapters of Koibana Onsen (31-34) on the very same day. Hostpring theme'd manga getting some good face time


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 17, 2011)

Blackmasta said:


> Ugh, chapters like those are so depressing.


I say reading those chapters were painful. And "" indeed.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 26, 2011)

I like Ruka's move in the last chapter. She realized her true feelings and it was nice that she did not do the same mistake Grandpa did. Makes me wonder how long she'll hold on to it.

At least Grandpa is having a realization of the situation himself, though I pity Nagisa right now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2011)

We all know there has to be some development that will give Grandpa the opportunity to get back with Ruka. We simply aren't going to have her wait without any openings whatsoever. I just can't see it happening without things getting ugly. People are going to get hurt.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2011)

Scablation for Ch.37-38 have been released as well.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 20, 2011)

Ugh. Been too busy lately.

Any DDLs for 37-38?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Ugh. Been too busy lately.
> 
> Any DDLs for 37-38?



*uploads*

DDL Ch.37-38


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks.

Holy shit, Dick in serious mode?

And I bet the trip's going to be the turn-around point. Some things are going to happen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2011)

The major sticking point is that Grandpa won't be leaving the club which is what continues to connect the two. And something has to happen on the trip, not enough to get those two together but we should see something that would make Grandpa have even more doubt about his current relationship.


----------



## Hejle (Feb 21, 2011)

Yo, i like this manga... Checking for updates 2 times evryday. But i have 2 questions.

1. Is there any sort of release schedule?
2. Kira Yamato, is it you who translate them, or where do you find, when they are translated???


----------



## Hejle (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answer...


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess we all know this was coming but I kinda wish they had broken up sooner. All those angst chapters were pretty hard on the soul. The question is where do things go from here?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 10, 2011)

Something DID happen on the trip and it really messed Grandpa up for good. It's really nice to see the perverted Dick push him to the edge despite only knowing what really transpired between Grandpa and Ruka at that moment.

Shimazu seemed to expect the breakup for a while and she probably understood what the situation. Both of them were lonely and they were just comforting each other, and the irony of which is that they feel lonelier even if they're together.

Let's see what Grandpa will do and how Ruka will react.


----------



## zapman (Mar 10, 2011)

was about to start reading this but decided to read the thread first, now im not sure sounds sad  and ive read to many like that lately.


----------



## zapman (Mar 11, 2011)

zapman said:


> was about to start reading this but decided to read the thread first, now im not sure sounds sad  and ive read to many like that lately.



ok so i lied and ended up reading it. lets just hope that they can get together now and there will be no more misunderstandings or i will regret it lol


----------



## Lupin (Mar 11, 2011)

The ending of Chapter 41 was pretty sad. But it was pretty obvious it wasn't going to work out. It's nice that Koma finally realized his feelings.


----------



## zapman (Jul 4, 2011)

ugh have the last few chapters been frustrating or what?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2011)

Of course Grandpa had to be interrupted as he was about to say how much he's still in love with Ruka. Too people who obviously care about one another but won't take the next leap and confess that they still care for the other person. I wonder what other frustrating roadblocks those two will face next? >_>


----------



## Corran (Jul 5, 2011)

I kind of like this sub story and that writer's note at the end cracked me up


----------



## Blackmasta (Apr 30, 2012)

Almost a year later and hey look, it's Chapter 48!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2012)

And thus the series comes to an end. *Ch.53-59 [/End] * were mass released yesterday.

IRC Trigger: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



!hk53, !hk54, etc...


----------

